# Leicester City v Leeds Utd team news



## FTN (Oct 20, 2022)

*Leicester City:* In form Maddison banned. Regular Ndidi out. 1st choice centre back Evans out. Back up Söyüncü remains sidelined.
*
Leeds Utd:* Starting left back Struijk injured. Firpo available to start (only 33 minutes played this season). Long term injured Dallas & Hjelde still out as is Forshaw.


----------

